# Old school bass fishing! W/a surprise!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I decided to hit some private ponds with one of my Mitchell 304's w/ 10 lb mono. Caught 12 bass with 3 being purty nice sized... I hooked one that wrapped me around a limb. I actually had him hung out of the water and saw it was a nicer one. I gave him some slack and he unwound himself I didn't have to go wading!:thumbsup: I used several worms-June Bug trick worm, Magnum June Bug, and a Swamp Crawler which caught the most! It was a great 2 hours!!! At the end I threw out and left it out fer a little fixing a line issue. All of a sudden it took off! I was surprised to see a nice little cat!!!

My little old school reel performed wonderfully! My clicking actually came back too!!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Good deal. I'm running down the same track.*

I'm fishing with a little 4-1/2 solid glass bait caster with a reel made between 1937-1942. 

I'm still looking for more of these short stubby rods.

Going fishing in the morning. Tide won't be right until about 9 and these Bass won't bite until the tide gets rolling out.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like a great time. Did the kitty end up on the dinner table? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Looks like a great time. Did the kitty end up on the dinner table?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I considered it....but nahhhhhh it got a free pass! 

Ken, that rod is actually suppose to be a 7ft. It's now 6-2 due to a technical difficulty:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some good look'in bass there Jason. I got to do a week at summer camp with my scouts last week. Did a little bassin (catch & release) while they were in merit badge classes....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....that's a lite colored bass.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A good day for sure ,and I like the look of that swamp crawler. I suppose I'm going to have to splurge and buy a pack.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jason said:


> Nice....that's a lite colored bass.


Couldn't see it in the morning shade in this shot


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Couldn't see it in the morning shade in this shot


Dang what a difference!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> A good day for sure ,and I like the look of that swamp crawler. I suppose I'm going to have to splurge and buy a pack.


My all time favorite is the June Bug Trick Worm but I didn't use any yesterday. I just bought the swamp crawler and must have went through 6-8 of em so I'll be getting another pack soon!!! I really like em!:thumbsup:


----------

